# Wain Roy Br100 Bronco



## Craftsman82 (Dec 30, 2018)

Hello all,
I recently just acquired a Wain Roy BR100 Bronco with front loader, no backhoe. It’s been sitting for years. It has a Diesel engine in it. From what I’ve seen, information is scarce about them. Where can I find out anything about them? Year? What would it be worth? How do I know what engine it has and is it on a David Brown base?


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Did u buy it?? is it your?? is it running?? do u need help getting it running??
If u can snap a pic of the engine & a close up of the injection pump, especially the name plate I can tell u some engine info.. but I need the #'s off the nameplate on the inj. pump first.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Some of the Wain-Roy history can be searched and found on the Net. Their original units were on early Ford tractor chassis up until about 1953 or so. After that they were built on any number of major manufacturers' chassis. There were a number built on IH and Case chassis, along with Ford and a limited number on Massey Ferguson.

The BR100 is likely on a David Brown 990 chassis from 1971 through the 1980's. But because they aggregated their loader and hoe units on third party tractor chassis, your best bet is to follow thepumpguysc's advice and determine the engine used. Once that is established the rest of the chassis will be from the same manufacturer as the engine, with the exception of the Perkins powered units, and they were Massey Ferguson and quite rare. 

Woods picked up the back hoe line from Wain-Roy, along with the coupler designs. Unfortunately, none of the original hoe or loader line is still manufactured by Woods, only the name exists.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

solid looking old girl, the self levelling for the bucket is unusual too, but did the job.

I can imagine what this would look like after a good pressure wash and a coat of yellow jam, certainly would change the outlook of the old girl.


----------



## Craftsman82 (Dec 30, 2018)

It’s a David Brown Engine. Yea it’s mine. I’m gonna try and get it running. 






thepumpguysc said:


> Did u buy it?? is it your?? is it running?? do u need help getting it running??
> If u can snap a pic of the engine & a close up of the injection pump, especially the name plate I can tell u some engine info.. but I need the #'s off the nameplate on the inj. pump first.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

A GOOD pressure wash & PRESOAK w/ an engine cleaner or "oven cleaner" & get me the #'s off the NP on that pump & you'll be in business..
Do u have "diesel" wrench turning experience?? IF YES, I can getcha going in no time.


----------



## Craftsman82 (Dec 30, 2018)

Well good news. My dad and I got it cranked today. Sounded pretty good. The clutch is stuck so i gotta unstick that. The front loader control valve is sticking also. Loader went up but won’t go down. I got my work cut out for me but all in all it should work out. 





thepumpguysc said:


> A GOOD pressure wash & PRESOAK w/ an engine cleaner or "oven cleaner" & get me the #'s off the NP on that pump & you'll be in business..
> Do u have "diesel" wrench turning experience?? IF YES, I can getcha going in no time.


----------



## Nevada Jon (Aug 4, 2020)

Craftsman82 said:


> Hello all,
> I recently just acquired a Wain Roy BR100 Bronco with front loader, no backhoe. It’s been sitting for years. It has a Diesel engine in it. From what I’ve seen, information is scarce about them. Where can I find out anything about them? Year? What would it be worth? How do I know what engine it has and is it on a David Brown base?


I have one just like it the engine is a David Brown AD4/47


----------



## Nevada Jon (Aug 4, 2020)

I have one just like it ,the engine is a David Brown AD4/47 but you probably figured that out by now.


----------

